

Review: An iPhone Case That Claims to Boost Your Reception - prostoalex
http://recode.net/2015/01/13/review-an-iphone-case-that-claims-to-boost-your-reception/

======
Someone1234
I can teach you accomplish the same thing: just get a white sheet of paper,
cut it to the size of the iPhone 6, then write on it "reception booster pro,"
and finally glue it to your iPhone 6. You now have a reception booster that
works through, what I like to call, "passive closeness" (*trademark pending).

In our independent lab tests we found that this improved our signal from
entropy to Entropy Plus™ (patent pending), which we found could sometimes
improve signal anywhere from 0-100%.

Early reports indicate inconclusive results with some claiming it boosts
signal, while others claiming it degrades it, but all I know is that now you
owe me $60-70.

PS - I take no responsibility if you glue a piece of paper to your iPhone 6,
you're just an idiot.

------
tach4n
> I found that the Reach79 increased my download speeds some of the time,
> especially in weaker locations

 _Over what?_

The same phone in the same location yesterday? A different phone held next to
it? A different phone in a "similar location"? What the author remembered from
the day before, or carefully logged?

The review is practically useless without this information....

------
jepper
Don't journalists get a course in basic statistics? Would solve a lot of these
types of "reviews".

------
Cowicide
FTA:

" ... I’d like to be able to say that the Reach79 will solve your cellular
reception problems, or even to flatly declare that it won’t. But I can’t say
either. After nearly a week of testing it, using two methods in a variety of
locations, all I can report is very mixed results. Roughly half the time it
seemed to help, sometimes by a little and sometimes by a lot. And roughly half
the time it made no difference at all. On a few occasions, it actually
degraded the performance of my iPhone 6. ... "

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Hmmm....

I think I'll wait until someone actually tests this thing. Based on his
review, it seems to me that Walt meaninglessly fiddled with it and doesn't
really have any idea if it works or not overall.

